# HELP! this is the lamest topic selections for the thesis I have to write.



## Mouse (Sep 8, 2009)

ok... this is pure suck. I have to write a thesis for english class, which is normally no biggy - I'm a thesis master. BUUUUUTtttttt the teacher gave us a list to pick from for topics to write about (hate it when they do that!)

and I don't have an interest in writing about any of these things!

help me pick which one won't suck so bad.


----------



## hartage (Sep 9, 2009)

Hmm what we think really does not matter here a far as which subject to pick. Some suggestions though. Pick one that you are most passionate about. Failing that, pick one that information about it is more readily available to you. Failing that, pick one that you can bs and wing it on. Failing that, which one do you think will interest the professor ? (the kissing ass tactic). Good luck.


----------



## bote (Sep 9, 2009)

do one on plagiarism, cut and paste the entire thing from the internet, make it prety obvious that that is what you are doing and list all your sources.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 9, 2009)

that's be pretty clever, but probably get me in trouble? or would it be satire? I dunno


----------



## Mouse (Sep 9, 2009)

I was thinking that, just to try it. maybe turn it in first and if my teacher flips I can be like "it's ok! I wrote a real paper too!"


----------



## wartomods (Sep 9, 2009)

Plagerism in uni classes. Copy some work, get an A, and in the end proceed to examplify how simple it is to scam retarded teachers.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 9, 2009)

ArrowInOre said:


> there you go, sucks to have to MAKE your self do shit like that. I would love to go back to some form of school some day, but the ASSIGNED shit kills my enthusiasm really. Keep us posted on how it goes...



I made the point, when I started back, to NOT take these types of classes at first. my first semester I took art, photo 1, and psych. all classes that I really liked. So I got myself back into school by tricking myself into enjoying it. Now I'm stuck with all the lame classes towards the end of everything, but at this point I can't NOT finish becasue it'd all be a waste of time if I didnt.

wart - a plagarize paper about plagarism. it'd be hillarious, I do think I may just try that. lol


----------



## ianfernite (Sep 9, 2009)

That is a fucking great idea! Definitely do it!


----------



## syphilust (Sep 11, 2009)

i'd pick a top[ic I could have fuin with by bullshitting the most. pick a literary device you think you'd have fun with - metaphors, satire, hyperbole would be my picks- and pick a topic and write about it. they just care about the actual sentence structure, not content - so you can make it up or go into some crazy story. I'd write about obesity in kids and how it's a copnspiracy through corporations like cockacola, who are masterminded by alien overlords - to fatten children up to use as a fuel source to run hyperstellar spaceships. cuz its true.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 11, 2009)

hyperstellar spaceships? hmmm

imagine the works cited page. lol


----------



## Mouse (Sep 16, 2009)

ok, I've made the choice...

healthcare reform and how it will effect women.

because women are charge more for coverage than males and it's FUCKED


----------

